
Average Programmers - jmorin007
http://jfm3-repl.blogspot.com/2008/01/average-programmers_31.html
======
derefr
In other words, we can't make C++ programmers directly into Lisp programmers,
but we can make them into C# programmers and then slowly turn C# into Lisp.

------
simianstyle
average + luck = Zuckerberg

~~~
pg
Zuckerberg had some amount of luck, but he is not average.

